# Fan Noise on 622



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm considering taking Charlie up on his offer of upgrading my 921 and my 501 for 622s in April. Looks like the upgrade cost would be about 398. Free would be better, but this is acceptable.

My ONLY concern here is FAN NOISE. My 501 replacement would be in the bedroom. The 921 is way too noisy for a bedroom machine. The 501 is fine. 

So, for those who have seen the box, how noisy is it?

I do want/need a PVR is the bedroom. My wife records old movies to fall asleep watching. Getting a 411 is not an option ... even if it is quiet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hard to say. Most have only seen the box in a noisy setting (trade show).

Do you have HD in the bedroom? If not, you can put the 622 in another room and use the "Home Distribution" UHF output to feed the TV.

JL


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> Hard to say. Most have only seen the box in a noisy setting (trade show).
> 
> Do you have HD in the bedroom? If not, you can put the 622 in another room and use the "Home Distribution" UHF output to feed the TV.
> 
> JL


Thanks for the response. I have only "real time HD OTA" via a MITS OTA receiver. It would be nice to get some of the HD programs in the bedroom. Some are beautifully soporific - ever watch PBS. And, at my age, I do have various illnesses, etc.

I'm not familiar with the "home distribution" UHF. Where can I get more info on this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Basically "home distribution" is building your own house cable system. The two outputs (TV1 and TV2) of the receiver are sent out that connector as regular old fashioned UHF channels. If your TV can tune UHF it can get the channel.

Depending on what other TV you have in your house, you can make the 622 the "head end" of your cable system feeding all other sets. If you need to mix in OTA tuning on those other sets it gets "interesting" to say the least.

BTW: If the bedroom set is a HD set you could run cables from a nearby room to it to cut down on the noise. It depends on how your house is laid out.

JL


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I appreciate the suggestions and I get it. 

I do have one question that you might be able to answer. If the 622 is essentially a 942 with MPEG4, how noisy is the 942 compared to a 921. I did a search for the answer but didn't get a definitive response except that the 942 seemed quieter.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

My 942 is fairly quiet. I do hear the hard drive clicking every now and then but the fan noise is hardly noticable.


Ken


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I heard it is about the same as a 942.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The 921 is way too noisy for a bedroom machine. _

Just laughing, because my wife has to have a fan running (or some other white noise) to sleep.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I've heard the same as Jeff, about the same as a 942. Being a 942 user and a previously 921 owner, the 942 is a heck of a lot quieter than the 921 ever was.

I'd say the 942/622 is on par with a 721, maybe a bit noisier than a 501 (It's been a while since I've owned a 501) hard to say.


----------

